# nickel plated brass??



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I have been trying to find some 45 acp brass all I can find is nickel plated,What is the difference ??Is it harder to work with? This will be my first time reloading.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It is a bit harder but no big deal. Some say it wears out and splits a bit quicker but if you don't over work it by over expanding the case mouth to much it should work fine. I don't use it much because of the cost. Right now if you can't find brass I'd say grab it while you can. Everything is in short supply right now. I usually use the brass I pick up at the range that gets left behind by them RICH shooters.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have used the nickle cases wherever I found them, for many years. They work fine. I have always heard that they can be somewhat more brittle than plain brass, and I have been careful with them. But I cannot think of any complaints. As gmaske says, do not turn down any good cases at this point.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

i like nickle cases. I'll get those before any others. They just seem to feed a little better. I just bought a pretty big pile of it. Wish I had more :smt082


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Nickle cases are actually easier to reload than brass cases. They run through the sizing dies smoother. They are more brittle than brass and will show signs of cracking quicker. Usually at the lower area above the base where they ballon out a bit after firing. They also don't tarnish as bad a brass and tend to look better longer.


----------

